# IBook G4 X.org e accelerazione Hardware OK

## loa-ash

Alle 4.49 di venerdi mattina 

ho configurato X.org con l'accelerazione 3D sul mio ibook G4 1GHz 14''

Se a qualcuno può essere utile io ho emerso x11-xorg poi ho configurato

a mano il file /etc/X11/xorg.conf...

cosi:

Section "ServerLayout"

	Identifier     	"XFree86 	Configured"

	Screen0		"Screen0"	0 0

	InputDevice    	"Mouse0" 	"CorePointer"

	InputDevice    	"Keyboard0" "CoreKeyboard"

EndSection

Section "Files"

	RgbPath    	"/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/rgb"

	ModulePath 	"/usr/X11R6/lib/modules"

	FontPath	"/usr/share/fonts/truetype/"

	FontPath	"/usr/share/fonts/truetype/western/"

	FontPath	"/usr/share/fonts/truetype/decoratives/"

	FontPath	"/usr/share/fonts/truetype/vera/"

	FontPath	"/usr/share/fonts/TTF/"

	FontPath	"/usr/share/fonts/misc/"

	FontPath   	"/usr/share/fonts/Speedo/"

	FontPath   	"/usr/share/fonts/Type1/"

	FontPath   	"/usr/share/fonts/100dpi/"

	FontPath   	"/usr/share/fonts/75dpi/"

EndSection

Section "Module"

	Load  "extmod"

	Load  "freetype"

	Load  "int10"

	Load  "dri"

	Load  "dbe"

	Load  "record"

	Load  "xtrap"

	Load  "glx"

	Load  "speedo"

	Load  "type1"

EndSection

Section	"InputDevice"

	Identifier	"Keyboard0"

	Driver		"keyboard"

	Option		"XkbRules"		"xorg"

	Option		"XkbModel"		"macintosh"

	Option		"XkbLayout"		"us"

	Option		"XkbVariant"	"ibook"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

	Identifier	"Mouse0"

	Driver		"mouse"

	Option		"Protocol"		"ExplorerPS/2"

	Option		"ZAxisMapping"	"4 5"

	Option		"Device"		"/dev/input/mice"

EndSection

Section "Monitor"

	Identifier   	"Monitor0"

	VendorName   	"Monitor Vendor"

	ModelName    	"Monitor Model"

	UseModes	"Modes0"

	HorizSync      	30-70

	VertRefresh     50-160

EndSection

Section "Device"

	### Available Driver options are:-

	### Values: <i>: integer, <f>: float, <bool>: "True"/"False",

	### <string>: "String", <freq>: "<f> Hz/kHz/MHz"

	### [arg]: arg optional

	#Option     "NoAccel"            	# [<bool>]

	#Option     "SWcursor"           	# [<bool>]

	#Option     "Dac6Bit"            	# [<bool>]

	#Option     "Dac8Bit"            	# [<bool>]

	#Option     "ForcePCIMode"       	# [<bool>]

	#Option     "CPPIOMode"          	# [<bool>]

	#Option     "CPusecTimeout"      	# <i>

	#Option     "AGPMode"            	# <i>

	#Option     "AGPSize"            	# <i>

	#Option     "RingSize"           	# <i>

	#Option     "BufferSize"         	# <i>

	#Option     "EnableDepthMoves"   	# [<bool>]

	#Option     "CrtScreen"          	# [<bool>]

	#Option     "PanelSize"          	# [<str>]

	Option     	"UseFBDev"         	# [<bool>] 

	Identifier  	"Card0"

	Option 		"UseFBDev"

	Driver      	"radeon"

	VendorName  	"ATI"

	BoardName   	"Radeon Mobility M7 LW"

	BusID       	"PCI:0:16:0"

EndSection

Section "Screen"

	Identifier 	"Screen0"

	Device   	"Card0"

	Monitor    	"Monitor0"

	DefaultDepth 	24

	SubSection "Display"

		Depth 	1

		Modes  	"1024x768" "640x480" "800x600" 

	EndSubSection

	SubSection "Display"

		Depth 	4

		Modes  	"1024x768" "640x480" "800x600" 

	EndSubSection

	SubSection "Display"

		Depth 	8

		Modes  	"1024x768" "640x480" "800x600" 

	EndSubSection

	SubSection "Display"

		Depth 	15

		Modes  	"1024x768" "640x480" "800x600" 

	EndSubSection

	SubSection "Display"

		Depth 	16

		Modes  	"1024x768" "640x480" "800x600" 

	EndSubSection

	SubSection "Display"

		Depth 	24

		Modes  	"1024x768" "800x600" "640x480" 

	EndSubSection

EndSection

Section "DRI"

	Mode 0666

EndSection

Section "Modes"

        Identifier      "Modes0"

	Modeline "1024x768" 65.003 1024 1048 1184 1344  768 771 777 806  -HSync -VSync

EndSection

Ho lanciato glxinfo e mi vede il DRI  :Smile: )))

Test di glxgears:

3500/3501 frames in 5 sec = 700.200 FPS

Spero vi sia di aiuto 

Ciao e buona notte  :Smile: )

----------

## Jean Vertigo

eccellente! quindi addio xfree 4.qualchecosa

posso sapere che kernel utilizzi e le eventuali patch che hai applicato?

grazie

----------

## loa-ash

Il kernel che uso è questo:

kernel 2.6.4-pegasos0  (ppd-development sources)

non ho utilizzato nessuna patch    :Razz: 

----------

## emix

Te l'ho detto che avrebbe funzionato  :Razz: 

----------

## Jean Vertigo

 *loa-ash wrote:*   

> Il kernel che uso è questo:
> 
> kernel 2.6.4-pegasos0  (ppd-development sources)
> 
> non ho utilizzato nessuna patch   

 

mmmm, mi sembra che in altro post hai affermato che hai un ibook con un g4 ad un 1ghz, che ti va effettivamente ad 1ghz...ma come mai ha me invece, anche con lo stesso kernel, non ci va?   :Question: 

potresti postare il cpuinfo? grazie e scusa se sono insistente ma voglio capire 'sta cosa.    :Evil or Very Mad: 

----------

## loa-ash

gRazie emix  :Smile: ))

 *Quote:*   

> ...ma come mai ha me invece, anche con lo stesso kernel, non ci va? 
> 
> 

 

"ha" me senz'acca si scrive  :Smile: )))

# cat /proc/cpuinfo

processor             : 0

clock                    : 7455, altivec supported

clock                    : 998 Mhz

revision                : 3.3 (pvr 8001 0303)

bogomips              : 1004.14

machine                : PowerBook6,3

motherboard          : PowerBook6,3 MacRISC3 Power Macintosh

detect as               : 287 (ibook G4)

pmac flags             :  0000000a

L2 cache                : 256K unified

memory                : 256 MB

pmac-generation    : NewWorld

----------

## Jean Vertigo

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> "ha" me senz'acca si scrive )))
> 
> 

 

m'e' scappata in +, azz mi vergogno pure a rispondere  :Embarassed: 

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> # cat /proc/cpuinfo
> 
> processor             : 0
> ...

 

ora mi spiego..  :Idea: 

abbiamo modelli differenti, probabilmente quello che ho io non e' ancora pienamente supportato (e' quello a 1066 mhz con 512kb di cache), infatti nella dicitura machine mi riporta "PowerBook6,5".

Mi tocchera' aspettare, pazienza  :Confused: 

tanto per sapere, ti funziona anche il cpufreq e relativo demone, giusto?

----------

## Detronizator

```
cpu             : unknown (80030101)

[b]clock           : 1066MHz[/b]

revision        : 1.1 (pvr 8003 0101)

[b]bogomips        : 521.01[/b]

machine         : PowerBook6,5

motherboard     : PowerBook6,5 MacRISC3 Power Macintosh 

board revision  : 00000009

detected as     : 287 (Unknown Intrepid-based)

pmac flags      : 00000008

L2 cache        : 512K unified

memory          : 768MB

pmac-generation : NewWorld
```

Io ho un solo problema: il kernel 2.6.4 mi sputtana il terminale con il "radeonfb" (ma sono con questo funziona il cambio della luminosità) e xorg/xfree non vogliono andare in NESSUN modo (stò provando tutto quello che trovo ormai...)

----------

## Jean Vertigo

 *Detronizator wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Io ho un solo problema: il kernel 2.6.4 mi sputtana il terminale con il "radeonfb" (ma sono con questo funziona il cambio della luminosità) e xorg/xfree non vogliono andare in NESSUN modo (stò provando tutto quello che trovo ormai...)

 

hai esattamente lo stesso output di cpuinfo che ho io (a parte la ram), ergo pure a te non va al massimo. comunque ho sentito il tipo che si occupa delle patch e mi ha detto che ci sta lavorando, quindi presumo che presto funzionerà tutto a dovere   :Laughing: 

per quanto riguarda il framebuffer, utilizzando il radeonfb, c'e' una patch in cui mi sono imbattuto, apposita per gli ultimi modelli di ibook (adesso non ho il link sottomano) e se cerchi su google.groups trovi subito un post in cui e' menzionata.

----------

## Detronizator

 *Jean Vertigo wrote:*   

> per quanto riguarda il framebuffer, utilizzando il radeonfb, c'e' una patch in cui mi sono imbattuto, apposita per gli ultimi modelli di ibook (adesso non ho il link sottomano) e se cerchi su google.groups trovi subito un post in cui e' menzionata.

 

Come era facile intuire, ci sono 20 discussioni differenti... con differenti problemi. Alcuni mischiano "radeon" e "radeonfb".

Potresti postare tu il link giusto?

E' un patch da applicare a quale kernel? 2.6.4?

----------

## Jean Vertigo

[url]http://groups.google.com/groups?hl=en&lr=&ie=UTF-8&threadm=1VhJB-14D-9%40gated-at.bofh.it&rnum=1&prev=/groups%3Fhl%3Den%26lr%3D%26ie%3DISO-8859-1%26q%3Dkernel%2B2.6.6%2Bradeonfb%2Bibook%26btnG%3DSearch

[/url]

dovrebbe essere questa, la patch sembra valida per il 2.6.6

facci sapere se risolvi.

----------

## Detronizator

 *Jean Vertigo wrote:*   

> [url]http://groups.google.com/groups?hl=en&lr=&ie=UTF-8&threadm=1VhJB-14D-9%40gated-at.bofh.it&rnum=1&prev=/groups%3Fhl%3Den%26lr%3D%26ie%3DISO-8859-1%26q%3Dkernel%2B2.6.6%2Bradeonfb%2Bibook%26btnG%3DSearch
> 
> [/url]
> 
> dovrebbe essere questa, la patch sembra valida per il 2.6.6
> ...

 

Una domanda che sembrerà molto "ignorante":

ma se non c'é ancora la patch di Benh per 2.6.6... come ci applico io queste modifiche?

Non posso prendere il kernel 2.6.6 "liscio" e applicare la patch: perderei tutti i benefici delle patch di Ben.

----------

## Jean Vertigo

ah be, qui non so che dirti.  :Rolling Eyes: 

se hai fatto caso quella patch e' stata madata proprio da behn, quindi presumo che se provi a prendere un 2.6.6 liscio e fare l'rsync come descrivono su ppcpenguin.org credo tu abbia a quel punto un 2.6.6 "behnnato".  :Shocked: 

Io volevo provare infatti, ma poi quando lui mi ha detto che sta ancora lavorando al problema della frequenza della cpu ho deciso di aspettare.

Vedi un po tu.

----------

## Detronizator

Sino ad ora avevo usato solo i kernel che sono nel portage (2.6.4-pegasos0 e 2.6.5_rc2-benh).

Siccome sul sito penguinppc l'rsync indicato é per 2.4... farò la modifica a mano sui sorgenti e vi farò sapere.

----------

## Detronizator

http://groups.google.com/groups?dq=&hl=en&lr=&ie=UTF-8&threadm=1YeZ1-6K7-13%40gated-at.bofh.it&prev=/groups%3Fhl%3Den%26lr%3D%26ie%3DUTF-8%26group%3Dlinux.debian.ports.powerpc

In questo thread si discute proprio dei nuovi PowerBook6,5. Questo é il nuovo modello di iBook, incriminato da me e da altri come me fortunati (spero) acquirenti "lampo".

Cmq, il kernel 2.6.6 (che non so quando sarà nel portage-tree)(intendo patchato da benh, ovviamente) dovrebbe risolvere il problema.

----------

## Detronizator

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?p=1162612#1162612

Spero risulti utile a tutti quelli che ne hanno bisogno.

----------

